# The Art of Gaining - by Tomboy27 (~BBW, Intrigue, ~SWG -)



## tomboy27 (Jul 17, 2013)

_~BBW, Intrigue, ~SWG -_ A pretentious reporter and a reclusive artist winds up remaking the story of their lives

*(Author's note:* My first story so don't be too harsh)

*The Art of Gaining
by Tomboy27​*
*Chapter One*

*Andrew's side of the story*

Andrew had always been attracted to larger women all his life. There was just something incredible about them, the way their hips moved, the way their face had been rounded, and for some, their inability to know how attractive the way they were. But what was even more wonderful to him was seeing a previously slim girl turn into a much larger woman.

Andrew made his living as an artist living in a small but beautiful town on the south west of the English coast. He was able to paint the charming coast with unique enthusiasm. But of course their was always a constant sense of loneliness to him. Despite being a good looking man with blonde hair, an athletic build and a calming, careful face many of the women of his life had run a mile when learning of his preferences. It had come as a fairly depressing thought as he carefully dipped his paintbrush into a blob of blue paint to apply the finishing touches of a painting of the calm ocean surface. 

Just then he heard a knock at the the door.

_"Of course, someone has to disrupt me,"_ Andrew thought to himself walking across his all white cliff side studio to answer the door. he opened the door to find a familiar face. 

"This parcel was delivered to me by mistake" a petite young woman with warm brown eyes, light auburn hair and cute pinkish cheeks said to him handing him the parcel 

"Oh thanks Holly," Andrew replied in a fairly uncaring tone. 

"Well, typical of you to be rude" she replied in a starky voice. Holly was a local neighbour of Andrews who had left a bad taste in his mouth when she criticised his work in the local paper. 

To be honest he saw her as an annoying cynical journalist who frequently was willing to do anything to get what she wanted. She was now simply staring up at him in a flirtatious fashion. 

"What do you want Holly" 

"Well I was just.." she began.

"No," Andrew said slamming the door on her face. He had made the mistake of letting her in before. She'd pretended to flirt with him get him to show her his work only for her to deconstruct it in the paper the next day. Not only that he was afraid it would work again hat way f he gave in. 

*Holly's side of the story*

"Holly, we're struggling. We need an article for our art column." 

"Sorry sir there's not exactly a lot around to talk about" she replied to her editor 

"Well find one drat it. If I have to print another article on astrology again I think I'll puke," thundered the rather angry editor as he looked immediately at a man sitting next to Holly with dark curly hair and glasses. The man turned red and swivelled in his chair. After waiting for their red faced editor to leave the room he turned to her. 

"You better get a story and quick, " he said.

" I know Dwaine, but that artist that lives by the beach is the only thing I can think of to get a story. 

"Well, think of something quick , even if you have to break in," Dwaine saif.

Just then a thought went of in her head. She mused " just maybe it could work " 

"Wait, you're not seriously thinking of doing that are you." he frowned.

"I'm just thinking ...um...yes I am," Holly replied.

Just then she grabbed a chocolate bar from out of her pocket and looked at it 

"better not, might get fat" she said out loud.

"Crap, are you actually worried about that what are you like one twelve" her co-worker scowled

"No. One eleven... And that's good ... I have a feeling I might have to squeeze through a window," Holly replied


----------



## tomboy27 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Chapter 2*

Holly knew what she was doing was insane.

_"This is crazy. what if I get caught?"_ she thought to herself. But she knew just what she had to do. She would after all do anything for a story. She had spent much of that afternoon perched beside a shroud of bushes just outside Andrews house. She noticed an open window on the top floor of the house and spent the passing hour devising a plan to mount a break in. Just then she noticed Andrew leave the house, get into his car after locking the door, and drive away

_"Now's my chance"_ she thought to herself. As she darted out her long light auburn hair started to blow in the wind and began to clutch onto a large tree, whilst beginning to scale it's large trunk whilst having only one objective in mind. Climbing the tree for her was proving a fairly easy task due to her athletic build. As she reached the top of the tree she realised she faced the open window. For something that had seemed so easy at first that window now looked a lot smaller as she let out a fairly audible gulp. 

She balanced herself delicately on a thin branch edging closer to the window 

_"Thank goodness I'm so light," _she thought to herself. As she teeterd on the narrow branch she couldn't help but look down as the branch wobbled so much she had to make the quick decision to leap and grab on desperately to the window, and thrusting her well-tonned body through the window with only her wonderfully curved hip and peach like ass slightly brushing against the window frame as she sighed in deer relief.

"Thank goodnessd" she whimpered again in relief 

_"Now the real fun begins_" she thought with a sly grin crossing her pinkish cheeks. Grabbing her camera she began to inspect the numerous paintings and sculptures. None of them gave her any sort of reaction to make her want to create a worthwhile piece on any of them. Then almost out of nowhere she spotted a small black book placed on a shelf. 

She inquisitively plucked the book like an apple on a tree in a cold serpent like fashion. She scoured the book like a hawk inspecting its prey only to witness a bizarre set of drawings. Each were of women both great in beauty but also in girth. Holly had to admit that the women were strangely beautiful, exotic and eloquent with no sense of shame. 

In a peculiar way Holly was almost feeling envious of the Goddess like women. She quickly snapped photos of the drawings before sliding out of the window and sliding down the trunk of the same tree she had climbed from previously. 

_"This will certainly be interesting,"_ she chirped to herself.

(Continued in post 4 of this thread)


----------



## jim austin (Jul 18, 2013)

Interesting Start I Sure Hope You Don't Quit. I Look Forward To More!!!


----------



## tomboy27 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Chapter Three*

After her little break in, Holly had returned home for the evening. Luckily for her she had managed to find some generic pictures of pigeons in the park from about 50 years ago to place into her Art column for the week. 

She had managed to give her boss some bull speech about how supposedly atmospheric a scene of pigeons was. She could remember it now

"See sir, look how the light just shines of their wings to create a portrait of hope," she had prattled

First she couldn't believe how stupid it must have sounded and secondly how stupid he must have been for going along with it. 

Of course she could have just used the pictures she'd photographed from Andrews house, but something compelled her against it. In a way she didn't like the idea of other people seeing the pictures, that they were for her eyes only. 

She'd also realised that if Andrew saw them she'd have been as good as dead. It made her think every time she'd seen Andrew with a woman they would always be overweight, odd really considering how attractive he was. 

_"Oh wow, I didn't just think that did I?"_ she thought to herself 

But laying on her bed and examining the photographs was giving her a verry interesting idea. 

"It's time to have some fun" She wickedly thought to herself.

Early that next morning Holly ventured down to the local town and were she knew Andrew would be selling his artwork. 

"Hello" she almost sang in a most flirtatious way possible. 

"What do you want" Andrew replied whilst rolling his eyes.

"Well, that's no way to talk to a lady is it? Besides I was only going to offer to buy one of your paintings" Holly pouted.

"Really?" He replied as his eyes lit up with a new found glee. 

"Umm.. Yes.. Yes Umm this one" She randomly lifted up a frame

" Oh great " he said sarcastically, " but there's one problem"

"What" she replied

"That's just an empty frame" 

"Oh.. So it is.. Umm really I meant that one" as she lifed another picture of a fishing boat in the sea

_"My goodness this is terrible" _she thought to herself. " It's got nowhere the detail an beauty those drawings did." She thought to herself whilst looking close up to the picture. In fact she looked at all his paintings, all of which were of scenery and boring parts of the sea. 

"Great, that's one-hundred pounds" 

"WHAT!" She yelped, taken back by the overpricing. 

"Oh I mean,.. Here you go" 

He plucked the money from her hand with a swift swipe. 

"Thanks, see you soon," he said with a snarky grin and nodding directing her to leave. 

"Oh thanks" she said in an angry fashion as she quickly sneaked away with the ugly painting with her tail between her legs 

_"I'm going to have to think this through a little more,_" she thought to herself.


----------



## tomboy27 (Jul 20, 2013)

*Chapter Four*

"Blast it" Holly started to scream "I've been going over there everyday for the last week to try and get to know him and he keeps shutting me off." 

As much as she hated to admit to it, the more she keept being turned away by Andrew in comical fashion the more she was starting to find him irresistible.

"What's happening to me" she started to mutter.

"I never found him attractive before, but ever since I saw those drawings I've not been able to take my mind of him." She had to admit she was starting to get more than turned on by the chase.

She'd always done whatever it would take to succeed, after all that was how she'd gotten her job and how she had progressed in her job.

She decided to take a walk and clear her head a little. The cold evening wind allowing her all the room for thought she needed. 

Returning home she couldn't help but feel mentally exhausted

"what do I have to do to get to him" She thought to herself slowly taking of her coat. 

"Uhhh" She noticed something inside her coat pocket which led her instinctively to reach in and grab it. 

She realised once retrieving it that it was the same chocolate bar she had refused to eat well over a week ago.

"That's it " she joyously whispered to herself. "Andrew has always dated big women" 

_" I can get his attention by overeating in front of him heck I bet il make his eye balls fall out _" she thought to herself. 

That entire night night was spent shopping in the local convieniance stores packing her cart with as many fatty foods as she possibly could. Cakes, chocolate, candy you name eat she was going to eat it. 

"Tomorrow will be a long day" she murmured looking at the piles of food she bought for herself. 

*Andrew's side of the story*

Andrew had spent the last week as normal keeping to himself, but of course he would always be kept entertained by the antics of the locals. In particular Holly.

Practically everyday she had kept coming over and always seemed to be trying it on with him. Of course he knew why, she would just use him to write some horrible article about him in the local paper, just like the the last time he had tolerated to her.

Though it was funny, everyday know she would talk to him and every day he was finding it harder and harder to resist at least being friendly towards her. It was almost as if something had changed about her. 

_"Yeah right as if"_ he thought to himself.

As that thought ran through his mind he felt a gentle tap on his shoulder.

"Hello " Holly smiled with her delicate face partly hidden by her enormous sunglasses. But even stranger was her huge rucksack she had with her. 

" What do you want" he sighed in his typical way. 

" Oh nothing I was just saying hello, but... offf.. I am feeling awful hungry"

And with that she turned her back on him and sat on a bench right opposite to his painting stall. 

_" better take no notice of her"_ he thought as he returned to selling his artwork.

Within ten minutes Holly had caught his eye again, by pulling enormous amounts of food. He watched from the corner of his eye as she ate a large bar of chocolate and a long hot dog. 

It was starting to feel a little uneasy to him.

If anything he was starting to feel a little turned on by her display. Her face was covered with chocolate, and source was dripping onto her cloths. He was convinced she had even unbottoned her jeans. He realised more than a few times she must have seen him staring at her extending tummy that was pushing out against her top. 

But being as small as she was it wasn't long until her capacity was full. And she lurched away holding her bloated belly looking as if she wanted to throw up 

_"Well I'm glad that's over"_ he thought to himself "_actually I don't think I am._

*Holly's side of the story.*

" Well, this sucks" Holly groused. "For four days now I've been going there and making myself look like a pig. I'm convinced people are staring at me every time I'm out there, but I'm sure Andrew has been too. That's it. Screw him. I'm done with this." 

The next morning" 

"RING RING" Holly's alarm bell buzzed waking her instantly 

"Than goodness I don't have to work today," she exclaimed.

As she pushed her narrow frame out of bed she wandered down the stairs devising how to spend her day. 

After devising her healthy breakfast" she sat herself down. 

_"We'll at least il never overeat again"_ she thought with a sigh of relief . 

But after a few mouthfuls her breakfast had disappeared. 

"Huuu... Whered ya go" And on alert her belly started to rumble like never before. 

Almost on cue she rose from her chair and rummaged through her nap sack full of fatty food. Before she knew it she had spent most of her day tucked up in her bikini lying on her floor munching and eating

_" I never thought I could enjoy this so much_" she thought to herself. Caressing her poked out tummy as it seemed to respond with happy gurgles asking for more and who was she to deny it that right. 

By that evening she felt stuffed to the point of sickness. But for some reason she didn't care. She'd wanted even more. 

Then out of the corner of her eye she noticed her old complimental friend - the weighing scales. 

"Do I dare" she wondered, as rose to her feet as she stood on the scales "117" was what what the long needle pointed to 

_"GULP" " I have a feeling I'm going to be getting a a lot bigger soon."_ she realized.

(Continued in post 8 of this thread)


----------



## tomboy27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Feel free to comment everyone. Feedback is welcomed


----------



## strataadvance (Jul 21, 2013)

It's a terrific story that I have read before elsewhere. BUT it's so Good that I am looking forward to the new chapters every day.


----------



## tomboy27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*3 months later

Holly's side of the story*

" ONE HUNDRED AND FORTY TWO POUNDS" Holly almost screamed in fright as that evil little needle pointed out her greed. 

"This cant be happening, I've gained twenty five founds in three months. I've got to stop this or I'll be a blimp" 

But the truth is she couldn't stop. Once her appetite would cut loose it would take a s.w.a.t team to stop her eating. She had almost become hooked on eating like some sort of drug. Of course even now she was chowing down on an enormous cheese burger. 

" But then again, I guess it's not too noticeable, is it?" Holly rationalized as she conveyed herself in her mirror carefully. Her face was starting to round now and she had the makings of a double chin. Her pinkish cheeks were even more pinkish than before, to the point were they were starting to look like freshly picked fruit.

Her breasts were now starting to grow too. She'd always wanted them to be a little bigger but never envisioned it happening like this. 

Her belly was perhaps the most drastic change. She had once been lucky to have had a wash board stamach that you could flip a coin of. Now that was becoming a distant memory. It now had a sensual puffiness to it, even a certain bubbliness to it and when she bent over more than one roll would form across her once formerly rock solid abbs.

Her legs were filling out nicely. They were much rounder and softer with far less muscle definition. They would almost shine with new found fullness.

Her ass looked a lot heavier it tended to droop more and yet despite its roundness had still retained its cute wiggle which was even enhanced by the widening of her hips. 

" We'll I guess it's not so bad" she whispered to herself poking her new found tubbyness. 

However work was becoming more of an annoyance

" Whoa, might want to take it easy on the fried chicken" Dwaine proclaimed. This now seemed to be his daily line.

"Shuttup!" Holly snarled.

" Not my fault youre metabolism's going nuts. You've only got yourself to blame for that," he replied.

Of course whilst saying that he handed her a bar of chocolate. " Oops, I forgot you don't want to get fat. Do you thunderthighs?" 

She snarled at him again before snatching the treat from his hands and chomping it down within a blink of an eye, not noticing how much of it was smothered over her face.

Of course with the exception of work she could hardly complain. Ok she had just hit the 150 pound mark and her weight was going up everyday as she was inflating with chubbyness. But deep down she had never been happier.

Now she was getting fat she didn't care how people looked at her. She was happy and that was that. She remembered those drawings Andrew had made and how she was starting to feel like she was becoming one of those women.

" Holly" a voice said from behind her.

"Andrew!" she said in a surprised voice and when she turned around his eyes almost seemed to pop out of his head.

" You look different," he explained.

" Yeah I've been packing it on a little," Holly affirmed.

" Ummm," mumbled Andrew.

" Oh come on I can see straight through you, I know how turned on you are right now" she said in the most seductive way humanly possible.

" Umm, well fine. I admit it. So fancy coming over to my place Saturday night?" he asked

" Oh my well you are forward aren't you? I'll have to check my schedule obviously, but I'll see what I can do," she said dangling him.

" Eight, and well, we can talk." Andrew offered.

She let out a little laugh "You always were a little awkward weren't you, anyway il be there. 

*2 days later *

" This doesn't fit anymore." Holly quipped a taking of her old favourite dress.

She couldn't help but feel a little upset about it. That dress had once been her most prized possession. Now her growing chubby body made her look ridiculous in it. 
_
"I'm gonna need a new wardrobe_" she thought to herself.


----------



## tomboy27 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Andrews side of the story*

Andrew lay the final touches to the dinner he'd been preparing all day. He'd been waiting all week for this and he wanted to make a good impression. Of course he still didn't really trust Holly but what did he have to be afraid of. She wasn't coming to see his artwork. Just to see him and maybe have some fun with him 

Whilst Andrew started to light three scented candles to create an atmosphere he turned off his TV which was as normal reporting some horrific story, this time about some teenage girls disappearing in London, when he suddenly he heard her arrive.

KNOCK KNOCK

" That will be Holly," Andrew leapt out of his chair and ran to the door

Whilst opening the door Andrew was all most stunned. Holly stood before him in a brand new black dress displaying every inch of her luscious curves.

_" She must be around one hundred and sixty pounds"_ Andrew thought to himself.

Her hair was styled in a gorgeous bun, which combined with her now plump face and warm brown eyes made her look very maternal and feminine.

Her tummy had now become a real potbelly and he realised it wouldn't be long before it developed a hang as her formerly tight abbs pushed out in a jiggly, roundish fashion. 

"Mind if I come in" she whispered in a raspy voice and giving him a quick wink.

" Sure, right this way" he spoke in a more confident style than he had ever done before. 

She brushed past him and allowed him to get a good look at her once small ass and pencil like legs that were now not only growing but looking better too.

The two made there way into the kitchen and on the way Holly got a good glimpse at the tree she had once climbed to stage her break in. 

_" Thank goodness I don't have to do that again"_ she thought

_ " that branch would never hold me anymore, plus I don't think I could fit through that window anymore,_" she mused looking down at her growing waistline.

She couldn't help but think how comical that would be to look at now with her added weight. 

Andrew pulled up her chair and poured her a glass of wine before handing her a dish of lasagne 

" mmm.. This is good" she said despite her mouth being full

" thanks, it's a secret recipe of mine that.." 

"DONE" she softly said putting down her fork and giving him an inquisitive look

" Oh " he said slightly startled 

" Do you want some more" he uttered not really knowing how to respond but feeling slightly turned on none the less.

" Oh no, I ate on the way here too, Anyway that's not why I want to talk to you" Holly replied.

" Oh right, then what do you want to talk about" he replied

" well it's about your work," Holly began

" WHAT!" he screamed raising himself to his feet. "So this is what all this was about? And to think, I was actually starting to be willing to trust you again and you do this"

"No it's not what you think, see I broke in the other day and.." she blurted out wihout intending to.

" WHAT!" He yelled in a furious tone as his face turned red

" Oops" she whispered under her breath

" So you broke into my house just to write some horrible article about my work in the paper right" 

" NO!, well... Yes initially but then I found this." She ran into the living room and grabbed a black book of the shelf and flicked through the pages in front of him

" These are incredible Andrew, this is what you're good at, drawing people" she said trying to sound as apologetic as possible

" This is we're your art lies Andrew, not some generic painting of the sea. Andrew I wouldn't be lying if I told you that you could make an awful lot of money from stuff like this"

For a moment his eyes seemed to change from an angry red glare to a fulfilled shade of pride, but then changed back again.

" Typical, it's all about money with you isn't it." he growled.

" NO" she shrieked in a newly angry tone. 

_" That seemed to get to her_ " he thought sympathetically to himself.

" Look Andrew I had a feeling you would react like this," Holly asserted.

" Like what, like any rational human being would to finding out someone broke into his house," Andrew retorted.

" No, like someone who refuses accept himself" she yelled. " I mean look at me, I've thrown away my figiure these past few months, but I don't care because I can acknowledge that's what I really want. But you're top ashamed of your greatest talent"

" Get out! " He snarled as she realised she had struck a nerve.

" Fine" she yelled. " But I'm taking that with me," 

She pointed and rushed towards a chocolate cake in the kitchen. " I'm still feeling a little hungry" 

He couldent help but smile at that despite what was going on.

" By the way Andrew I had a feeling you would do this so guess what, when I broke In I photographed those drawings you made and last night I sent them to an art gallery in London looking for entrants in a competition.

" The winner will be asked to make a new piece that will go on display in the gallery and receive one hundred thousand pounds prize money" 

" I entered you in it so GOOD LUCK" she screamed whilst slamming the door on her way out"

" What was that all about? " he muttered to himself.


----------



## tomboy27 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Chapter 7

Andrews side of the story*

Andrew sat around his house watching TV and flicked casually through his book of women he'd been drawing. He'd started to draw these things around the time he'd first moved into the town.

The more he admired his work the more he was starting to think about Holly. He began to realise that he'd started drawing these things after he'd first met her and about how he had thought about her every time he had drawn them.

Deep down he had always known these were the best things he'd ever made, the only things he truely felt inspired to make in his life and in spite of the fact he had always felt she was using him just how much he was missing her.

Not to mention she was turning into the woman of his dreams with every pound she was gaining. He even thought about that competition she entered him in. The chance to have something in an art gallery. Of course he had no chance of winning but still, it was the thought that counted.

_" I guess she has been pretty pretentious around me, but that was the nicest thing anyone had ever done for me"_ he thought to himself. _" you know I'm actually starting to miss her"._

*2 months later*

Andrew picked up his paintings and prepared to head out for another day selling his work. As he reached for the door his eye was caught by one of his paintings. 

" You know, these really are terrible" he laughed to himself.

He realised that Holly really was right his artistic ability layed in his ability to draw people and not scenery. With that he threw down his bland uninspired paintings and retreated to the living room.

"RING RING"

He grabbed the phone with both hands and answered hoping it was Holly.

" Hello" he spoke with a hoping enthusiasm. Would Holly dare call him? 

"Mr Stephens," a male voice sasked.

" Oh..." Andrew replied in a disappointed tone. " Yeah that's me, can I help you"

" Oh can you help me.." The man shrieked in a shocked voice

" Boy... You're gonna make me...I mean us ... a lot richer" He replied as Andrew began to wonder just what was going on.

" Son, I represent the Smithfield Art Gallery in London and I'm here to tell you that we loved youre entry in our competition"

" WHAT!" Andrew couldn't believe just what was happening, this would be his big breakthrough.

" I want to meet you in person right now, in fact look outside youre front window." said the caller.

Andrew did as the man instructed peeling back his curtains 

" AHHHH" Andrew yelped back in fear as an elderly man in large black spectacles with the largest bushiest eyebrows he'd ever seen stared back at him with a clown like grin"

" Come, outside right now!" the man commanded.

Andrew did as the man said, afraid to do anything else.

He opened the door and he strange man grabbed his hand and rushed him straight into a large black limousine.

"UMMM... What's going on" Andrew gasped slightly speechless.

" We'll were taking you to a restaurant to discuss things so remember when you handed in that entry"

" No, not really..." Abdrew answered

The man gave a disapproving look

" But I know what you mean," he acknowledged.

Within thirty minutes the two arrived at a very expensive restaurant, the type of restaurant that was so nice he could only imagine entering on a normal day, but of course this was far from a normal day.

As they were seated Andrew admired the sheer vastness of the building they were in with its beautiful marbel architecture and enormous water fountains.

" Get used to this kid, you may be here a lot more in the future" the man said,

" Sorry just who are you" Andrew asked realising just the room he was in was bigger than his entire house.

" Oh yes, where are my manners, I'm Peter Kershowitz, but you can just call me Pete"

"Ok Pete" 

" Please just call me Mr Kershowitz "

"Oh..." Andrew replied 

" Now onto business we can pay one hundred thousand up front and then of course if an art collector takes a fancy to it there'll be a lot more to go with it"

" Takes what" Andrew replied

"We'll naturally we will be excpecting a new piece from you my boy. I mean we can't just sell old scraps from a notepad we will be needing something how should we say more spectacular!" his visitor declared.

" So a painting then," Andrew smiled

" Oh... No... My dear boy, something even more spectacular we want a SCULPTURE!l " he announced.

" A sculpture... " Andrew replied nervously

" Oh yes my boy, and what a sculpture it will be. Of course naturally you'll need a model to sculp. We can provide you with a plus sized model after all you will be requiring a lady of notable size"

" Actually... I'd like to use my own model" Andrew replied trying to get a word in.

" Oh of course, of course if you insist. We will require it be a nude model by the way,"Mr. Kershowitz said.

" A nude model" Andrew replied feeling slightly nervous 

" Of course my boy, in order to demonstrate the beauty of an overweight woman you will need to depict one in all her beauty," he replied

" Yeah, Yeah..." Andrew answered as he slowly started turning white. Of corse he retained that feeling for the rest of the day particularly on the ride home. 

As he exited the limo to get home Kershowitz grabbed his arm 

" remember make something SPECTACULAR!" And with that the crazy old man drove away 

" This isn't going to be easy" Andrew mumbled to himself.

(Continued in post 13 of this thread)


----------



## Champ (Jul 26, 2013)

Great Work! Really enjoying this tale.


----------



## tomboy27 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## tomboy27 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Chapter 8*

Andrew paced around his apartment scratching his head 

" What to do, what to ?" He nattled onto himself. Andrew hadn't really worked on sculptures in years and he worried that his skills in that area were no longer present. Not only that, he worried about finding a model. Of course he had turned down Kershowit'z offer for a professional model as he had one already in mind. 

But of course the two of them hadn't really spoken since that night close to two months ago. But of course he now realised Holly was right all along. Then on the other hand she did break into his house. But yet again she was responsible for his potential breakout moment.

He also thought about his work.

" These drawings have always been pretty special to me" He thought to himself "I'm not sure I'm all that comfortable with just showing this kind of stuff to the world"

Then again he thought of the money he could potentially make, the fame he could acquire, or just the look on Holly's face if he made it big... 

" We'll actually I'm sure I won't be as big as her," he laughed to himself.

In their time not speaking to each other of course he had not been able to see her weight gain first hand but was enjoying letting his mind run lose on the matter.

" I guess there's only one thing left to do" he thought to himself as he grabbed his coat and went to find Holly.

KNOCK KNOCK

Andrew stood restlessly waiting for Holly to open the door.

" HelOOO!"

She yelped as Andrew grabbed her waist and kissed her passionately on the lips.

" What was that all about?" Holly panted breathless from the shock.

Andrew however was struck speechless. He looked lovingly into her warm brown eyes as he again kissed her wide out in the open.

" What are you doing? " she replied whisking her light hair from her eyes.

She pulled him inside whilst Andrew's eyes were fully transfixed on her body. Unfortunately she was wearing a large robe that concealed her body, preventing him from being to make out much of her body but by the look of her now obvious double chin, she had gained weight.

" About that competition, you entered me in," Andrew panted 

" Yeah," she replied, slightly confused

" I WON!"

Holly laughed and embraced him with a hug. " See I told you how good they were, you should have more confidence in yourself" 

" there's just one catch" Andrew panted, his breath slowly returning

" What"

" I need to make a nude sculpture"

" We'll good luck with that" Holly replied wondering why Andrew was staring at her expecting her to say something.

This was followed by a long awkward pause for about thirty seconds

" You" Andrew quickly muttered as quickly as possible

"Excuse me?" Holly retorted, almost not believing what she had heard.

" We'll I told him I'd use my own model so...you know... naturally I choose you."

" We'll that's insane, and there's the door Andrew," she declared, pointing at the door.

" Whaddya mean it sounds insane?" Andrew replied with his breath now intact.

" Andrew what makes you think I would stand there naked in front of you for three weeks whilst you sculpt it to show the world my fat naked body?" 

Now that she said that he was starting to see her point.

" Oh come on it will be fun. Besides it will be a marble sculpture. No one will know its you."

" That's not the point Andrew. Besides I have standards and dignity." As she said that her stomach let out a large gurgle, demanding to be feed.

" Really " he asked

" Shuddup" she mumbled turning slightly red

" Holly look its because of you I'm in this mess so you have to get me out of it. Besides you should consider this your punishment for your little break in"
Her face turned even more red.

" Besides you can't deny you wouldn't enjoy standing naked in front of me for a few weeks would you?" 

The thought of this made her turn even more red.

" Ok look Holly take this"

He handed her his little black book

" It might sound wierd, but without meeting you I never would have drawn any of this to begin with."

She seemed to raise her head to this

" Look, I need you to do this for me because without you I can't, without you I wouldn't have this opportunity and and without you I can't do this. Plus I think I love you, and il even throw in a chocolate cake"

" DEAL!,... But not because of the chocalate cake just for the other stuff, although the chocolate cake would be nice." 

At this they both started laughing

" I'm serious. Get one!" Andrew grinned..


----------



## tomboy27 (Jul 29, 2013)

" So how do you want to do this" Holly asked feeling slightly uncomftorble.

" Well, first of all il need you to stand on that pedestal there" Andrew replied pointing to a small elevated stand. Holly stood on the stand not really knowing what to do.

" So you know what you're doing right," She asked with slight hesitation.

" Yeah don't worry I've made sculptures before," Andrew replied confidently.

" Oh, can we maybe close the curtains?" Holly asked.

" No sorry, il need as much light as possible," Andrew said with reluctance.

"Oh..." She murmured.

" Don't worry we're on the top floor. No one can see us, well only if they climb that tree and who would do that"

This was followed by an awkward silence as Holly blushed, noting tthe irony .

" I want you to enact this pose " Andrew asked raising his black book to show her a drawing. The woman was using her one arm to cover her breasts whilst raising her other arm to place her index finger sideways across her lips.

" Ok" she replied nervously. But then she caught the way Andrew was looking at her he looked as if he might pass out when she took off her clothes. A smile raised across her lips as she confidently grinned to herself and without further a do she slowly removed her robe to reveal her nude body.

And of course her prediction about Andrew very nearly came true. Once again his eyes nearly popped out of his head as he layed his eyes over her plump chubby body.

She had gained more weight of course but she must have been around 200 lbs. Her soft middle poked out to form a big soft round gut with love handles surrounding her sides. 

Her breasts had a plump pleasantness about them and had grown soft and round to be one of her most notable assets. Her thighs now touched in the middle and yet retained an allure he'd never seen before as her legs and hips were widened fantastically making her appearance wide in almost hour glass figiure. 

Her arms had filled out to with an intriguing thickness to them and made her resemble other fat women that she had morphed herself into. Of course her ass had endured a unique growth becoming two magnificent oversized, portly cheeks to rival the rest of her well feed body. 

She stood there and enacted the pose as Andrew marvelled at her fattened up body as he chipped away at his marbel base. 

Within a few days he had started to carve a basic human outline but of course little was at this point resembling Holly. He'd have been able to work quicker but Holly was providing both an inspiration and a distraction. Occasionally she'd catch him looking at her in in ways that went beyond professionalism that caused her to laugh, but also him to blush. 

The two were starting to enjoy each others company a lot more than they realised as they were spending more time with each other than they had ever done before.

She would ask questions about his work and why he was doing certain things and seemed generally interested in things. But also, he would enjoy telling her about aspects of his work and seemed fond of these conversations. 

It wasn't long before their relationship started to go beyond friendship and it wasn't long before the two had spent the night together the best night of either of their lives.

This led them one night to go out on a date to a local restaurant. The beach themed restaurant was a long culture shock compared to the expensive lavish restaurant he had attended with Kershowitz, but he still couldnt complain, besides Holly seemed to enjoy the food.

" So how come you wrote those articles about my work when I first moved her" He asked looking into her warm brown eyes.

" We'll, lets be honest Andrew they were hardly masterpieces" She said replying letting out a small laugh.

" No but still, it was pretty harsh"

" We'll that was before I knew you. I'll il put my career before pretty much anything Andrew and if I have to be brutally honest to be successful I'il do it."

She wasn't lying either. On more than one occasion she had left him to cover some sort of story, but there was that time were she refused to drive all the way to London, to a town called Little Gremish to cover some mysterious disappearances to stay with Andrew and how she put it their " Little project."


----------



## tomboy27 (Jul 30, 2013)

As the weeks passed the sculpture started to take its shape a lot more. It had lost its simple basic humanoid shape and was morphing to resemble Holly more and more. 

Both had really started to enjoy the process more and more as Andrew carved and chipped the marble perfectly to sculpt a mirror image of Holly's soft body. Even Holly was starting to see similarities. Andrew loved sculpting her plump body and looking at it on show even more.

Of course he never allowed Holly to see the sculpture from the front of course, whenever they would finish for the day he would throw a white sheet over his masterpiece to stop her from seeing it before completion.

She could only see it from the back whilst it was being sculpted, and whenever she really focused on it all she could think was

" My gosh, is my ass really that big now?" She covered her mouth not realising she had just said that out loud.

" Ummm... actually" Andrew replied with a smirk on his face. " I was being generous, You're ass is much bigger than that"

" That's a lie and..." She then thought for a moment

She turned bright red and placed both her hands over her bloated, overgrown ass cheeks realizing he was probably right.

" I really have become a big fattie haven't I" she thought embarrassingly to herself.

It was hardly untrue either. Her weight was nearly double what it was when this all started and she was getting fatter, hungrier and lazier by the day.

_" I guess I really am a blimp now aren't I... Oh we'll may as well enjoy being a big fat girl from now on it's never gonna change mmm I'm hungry"_ she thought to herself as her fat belly rumbled with glee.

Andrew worked harder than he had ever done in his life on the sculpture placing as much time and effort into his art as he could and took as much enjoyment out of it as he possibly could. 

" Why have I never done anything like this before" he thought to himself.

*2 Weeks later*

" Can I see it now" Holly asked trying to look up the sheet covering the sculpture.

"NO!" Andrew spat, slapping her hand away from the sheet.

" Oh why not" she moaned.

" I was just as important to all of this as you were Andrew" She continued to moan stamping her foot on the floor like a spoilt child. 

" If you see it now you won't be able to be surprised when you see it in all youre glory at its unveiling at the Smithfield Art Gallery".

She let out a child like pout.

*1 week later*

" We'll I certainly can't wait to see it" Mr Kershowitz pointed out.

Andrew, Holly and Kershowitz all looked on at the concealed structure as two delivery men from the Gallery raised the hidden sculpture delicately and into a removal van.

" I sure hope you made something spectacular my boy, I've never seen such promise in a young artist before but there's something special about you my boy, normally the idea of giving an opportunity like this to a man who sends us pictures of woman of, how should we say an exaggerated size from a notebook, would be laughed at. But of course youre ability was second to none that's why I invited Ansil Baston."

Holly let out a gasp at what he had just said. " Ansil Baston, who's Ansil Baston.

Holly looked at him with a dropped jaw.

" Andrew, Ansil Baston is one of the most rich men in the world. He owns several of the worlds biggest companies as well as being prince of the principality of Unic. He's well known for collecting fine art, paying millions in the process and placing them in his five star restaurants" She spluttered out quickly.

" Andrew if he buys this then you'll be one of the most sought after artists in the world. You'll be asked to work for princes, kings, heads of state plus you can be paid like one of them."

" Oh, I've told him all about you Andrew, but of course their is one drawback" Kershowitz mumbled hesitantly.

" WHAT?, WHAT?" Andrew questioned.

Holly turned her head at him once more 

" Andrew, If Baston publically snubs works of art the whole world knows of it. Baston's opinion in the art world is seen as a status symbol and if he casts doubt over something other potential buyers will too. There have been brilliant artists from around the world who's careers have been ruined by Baston's cutting public remarks about their work."

" Of course their will be other potential buyers there, but Baston is the ace in the whole Andrew. Of course he'll be excpecting something SPECTACULAR!" Kershowitz proclaimed.

Andrew turned to look at Holly who. was adjusting her hair and make up. 

" What are you doing, " Andrew questioned

" We'll, I don't want to look bad in front of Ansil Baston Andrew, he is quite the attractive man after all" Holly prattled like a lovesick school girl, whilst Andrew slowly turned white with nerves. 

" Ok Baston... prepare to be blown away... I hope?" Andrew's mind prayed.


----------



## tomboy27 (Aug 2, 2013)

( Pretty much the last chapter. I will however be writing an epilogue to go with it so stay aware. Let me know what you all think before I start my next story)

Andrew adjusted his bow tie as he took a sip from his new poured glasss of champagne.

" Anymore champagne sir" a waiter asked hold the bottle in his hands tentatively looking for a reply.

" No, that's ok thanks" Andrew replied in a nervous demeanour as the waiter walked away.

Andrew looked around at the sheer location he was in. The Smithfield Art Gallery was quite the sight. He had visited the gallery a few times in the past but now he was responsible for the centre peace.

His artwork was about to be displayed to the world at the gallery. As expected Kershowitz had made the unveiling a rather high society event. As Andrew looked around he noticed an array of celebrities gathered around the still concealed sculpture wondering what the white sheet hid.

" Are all these people looking to buy this" Andrew wondered to himself as his heart skipped a beat.

" Andrew over here" Kershowitz called grabbing Andrew by the arm and rushing him over to several attendants wearing expensive foreign clothing and one woman that seemed awfully familiar.

" Andrew let me introduce you to a few people this is the king of Jordan and one of his wives..." With that the woman looked at her husband in a glaring surprised stare as the king looked just about to die.

" I mean wife, just one wife" Kershowitz stuttered realising what he had just said as the queen pulled the king away as whilst Andrew could just hear her whispering insults to her husband.
" Oh and uuuh..." Kershowitz stuttered moving on quickly, this the academy award winning actress Allegra Bishop" with this Kershowitz grinned as he introduced the woman to Andrew.

She was simply an incredibly beautiful woman with dark red auburn hair, emerald like green eyes a fantastic body and a seductive raspy voice.

" Hello Andrew" she said softly as just Andrew had imagined she would in his dream. I've here'd a lot about you Andrew, Kershowitz invites me to a lot of these things and if I'm honest their normally a big let down". With that Kershowitz turned bright red. 

" Of course, that's how I knew her" Andrew thought. Allegra Bishop was one of the most famous and most attractive women in the world and even an FA like Andrew had to acknowledge it.
" But, never the less I still keep coming back here to hoping to find something nice before Baston gets his eye on it" she softly spoke. 

" Baston" Andrew thought, he hadn't seen any sign of Baston but practically everyone in the room knew he would be arriving. In fact it seemed like the only reason half these people were here. But of course he was still one hundred percent focused on the beautiful woman in front of him who hadn't taking her eyes of him. 

" So, when do you intend on unveiling youre little gift" she asked inquisitively as she sipped from her champagne glass, her eyes never once leaving Andrew's as she raised her mouth from the glass and circled her index finger around the glasses top.

" We'll of course we are waiting for all the guests to arrive.. and by guests I mean Baston, but Andrew is waiting for his girlfriend Holly to arrive" Kershowitz butted in.

" Girlfriend" Allegra replied as her voice suddenly turned as cold as ice and her naughty little smirk straightened intensely. But she noticed Andrew's attention was already gone from her and was looking straight past her.

Andrew marvelled at a woman stepping down the marbel staircase and into the great hall they were all stationed in.


Andrew had never seen a woman more beautiful in his entire life and of course as an FA, unlike Allegra Bishop this girl was, well... more his type. She had a beautifully rounded out body pushing out in a wonderful hip hugging blue dress which showed of her her great wide hips and large belly that she spouted. Her light auburn hair was placed in a Japanese styled bun and her warm brown eyes made her look divine.

Holly!" Andrew whimpered as Allegra Bishop looked at him confused as he ran past her almost knocking her over as he ran towards Holly and embraced her warmly with a kiss on the lips.

" I had a feeling you wouldn't arrive" he uttered as he placed his hands around her waist as she pushed her well fed body up against him. 

" Oh, I wouldn't miss this for anything" she whispered.

Of course their mad embrace was interrupted by the sound of a woman screaming and then of her running into the hallway in her high heels.

" EVERYONE! HE'S HERE, ANSIL BASTON IS HERE!'. The woman again screamed in a shrieking obsessed fashion with her make up running down her face and then even fainted.

Everyone in the room stopped what they were doing and gathered in the centre of the room as two security guards carried the woman away. Women started applying more make up and fiddling with their hair and asking each other how they looked as the men looked on pretending not to care but feeling intrigued and jealous of the reaction Baston was receiving.

At first two heavy set body guards entered the room and looked on for any potential threats before one reached for a walky-talky and uttered " It's clear."

The room turned silent with even the drop of a pin capable of being heard in the enormous hall, so quiet that they heard Baston's footsteps closing in on the room until without further a do Baston stood before them as every woman in the room looked at each other and smiled like lovesick school girls.

And to be honest they were pretty justified in that. Holly hadn't lied Baston really was quite a looker. Andrew looked at the man stood before him thinking that he could have easily stepped out of a painting.

Baston was a tall somewhat muscular man with wave like jet black hair with a tanned complexion. His face almost seemed sculpted it was so distinguished and his eyes rivalled Allegra in terms of their emerald like colouring. His face was enhanced by his thin facial stubble across the lower half of his face as he dusted off his expensive black suit, black shirt red tie combo with a subtle arrogance commanding the attention of every pair of eyes in the room like a human peacock. 

" MR BASTON SIR!" Kershowitz ran over to him to get his attention.

" I knew you would be here sir, I just knew it some people were saying you wouldent show but I.."

" Enough" Baston clicked his fingers and silenced Kershowitz instantly. 

" So I unduurstand you wish to show me zumthing" Baston questioned speaking with his strong accent.

" Oh, yes sir I..." Kershowitz clammered.

" It'z not zome paintings in ze park of pigeons again iz it." Baston interrupted.

" Oh no sir, it's..." Kershowitz scrambled trying to get a word in.

" Iz it zome uninzpyering nude sculpture again." He interrupted once more in his cold deep voice.

Ummm..." For the first time ever Kershowitz was speechless. 

Kershowitz turned to address the audience to get out of the conversation as quickly as possible.

" Hello and welcome everyone to the 52nd annual Smithfield art gallery amateur art unveiling. We allowed entrants from all around the country and of course we choose what we felt was most SPECTACULAR!".

Of course throughout this everyone's attention was still on Baston who took no notice of the old fool on stage only to accept a glass of champagne from an attractive waitresses hand.

" Our winner of course was Mr Andrew Stephens" with that a round of applause was given to Andrew as he walked out on front of the crowd to shake Kershowitz hand. To this Baston simply raised an eyebrow.

Kershowitz again decided to speak 

" Now everyone.."

" Now!" Baston interrupted once more. 

" Ok let's just show you the thing" Kershowitz sighed as he pulled Andrew over.

" This better be good" he whispered as to Andrew as he and Andrew together pulled down a side of the sheet and showed the the sculpture to the viewing public.

The crowd gasped in shock and Andrew closed his eyes in fear.

SMASH

Andrew opened his eyes and saw that Baston had dropped his champagne glass and Andrew knew everything he had worked for was over.

All the hard work he had put into this the love and craftsmanship and the confidence he took from this was all ruined as he looked at Baston to see the man who would destroy his dream.

Only, Baston wasn't seeming to move in fact he had seemed well... stunned his jaw had dropped and his hand trembled as a tear rolled down from his eye and as the room was so quiet you could almost hear the splash as it splattered on the floor. 

Andrew looked up at his creation the sculpture of the large fat naked woman stood there in all its glory the round protrusion, the filled out legs, the double chinned face the magnificent girth of the wide ass cheeks gave the portly protrusion of a woman something to be marvelled at. 

All of a sudden Baston with tears now streaming down his face started to smile and even clap like a child.

Everyone in the room stared at Baston and also clapped in an almost as ridiculous a fashion as Baston. 

" Zis, zis my fiendz is ART!" Baston proclaimed grabbing Andrew's hand and shaking it relentlessly making Andrew wonder weather or not he would let go.

" Really you like it " Andrew replied grinning from ear to ear.

" Like it, Like it, I love it"

" You have captuurred every zing I look for in art, ze passion, ze commitment, ze art, ze love."

He then pulled Andrew closer to whisper in his ear.

" And between me and you Mr Stephens, like you I am also a how do you say ,fat admirer like you" 

He then pulled away and said

" 10 MILLION" 

The crowd gasped as Andrew turned white as Holly ran on stage wrapping her arms around Andrew and placing a kiss directly on his lips as he did in return.

The crowd erupted in applause as several celebrities approached Andrew about the prospect of hiring him as Baston turned to his bodyguards.

" It's good sir but ten million, a little excessive don't you think" the bodyguard whispered.

" I know, but I like zat boy he reminds me of me." Baston whispered straight back

The rest of the evening was spent with the guests all admiring the newly sold sculpture along with everyone trying to figuire out who the model Andrew had used for the sculpture was.

Holly occasionally would stand next to the sculpture to see if anyone could tell, but no such luck." Only Kershowitz thought " That does look a little like Holly" Holly turned to look and smile at him as he hadn't realised he had said that out loud.

" No the ass is nowhere near big enough" He said out loud leaving Holly's jaw to drop and turn red whilst turning to look at her ass which had grown so fat and large it dwarfed that of her marbel counterpart. 

Only her embarrassment would not last long as she turned to be faced with Ansil Baston himself.

" By ze way I can tell you were ze model he used and I just want to say,"

He lowered his head toward her neck to whisper in her ear seductively " nice ass" and with that he gave her a wink and left the building as Holly now proudly admired her ass in every mirror in the hall.

She then walked over to Andrew and asked " so now what should we do, now that you are a millionaire." 

" Oh I just have one idea of we're to go" Andrew smirked a mischievous grin which she gave right back.


----------



## tomboy27 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Epilogue:*

Of course there really was just one place to go. The happy couple found with their new found wealth that living in a small town on the coast wasn't really the life they wanted any more.

The two moved to London, right away purchasing an expensive apartment at the very pinnacle of a high rise building. A city really was a more appropriate canvas for Andrew; after all his art relied on his ability to depict people rather than landscape.

He even started teaching a class for struggling sculpturers and enjoyed seeing their confidence grow everyday as they improved their skills under his watchful eye.

Of course he had plenty of work to attend to. After all their were always events to be employed for and notably high society parties, which often would ask for his expertise to create a centre piece for their events.

But of course in his spare time he would just wander around the Smithfield Art gallery and admire the art on show. Of course their was one work of art their that filled him with more joy than anything else.

" You ready to go, I'm just getting off" Holly asked as she pushed her arms into her duffle coat.

" Sure" Andrew replied helping her into her coat.

After a percentage of the ten million pounds went to Kershowitz he had moved to the south of France and retired. Occasionally he would send the two a post card were he would describe his life as "SPECTACULAR," a word that always made the two laugh once they had read it. Of course his absence had meant a vacancy at the Smithfield Art gallery and one he kindly donated to Holly. 

She ran much of the day to day aspects of the gallery and acquiring new art to put on show, which Andrew of course contributed to. Not only that but it paid a lot better than her job back as a reporter and she enjoyed not having to put up with all the cynical assholes, which was a weight of a different type off her shoulders.

Speaking of weight her weight gain began to dwindle as she reached about 225 pounds. She liked, as she put it, keeping her sculpture weight and quite frankly Andrew was fine with that too. 

" So where we going" Holly asked inquisitively.

" Just somewhere I went with Kershowitz once," he answered.

The two got out of Andrew's car and walked into a restaurant with beautiful marbel architecture and fountains but their was one attraction that stood out most to Holly as she looked up to see a magnificent sculpture of a large woman allowing her magnificent, soft, overgrown body to the world.

" Turns out, this place is owned by Ansil Baston," Andrew said whilst turning to look at her.

" Well, what do you think?" Andrew asked, looking into her warm brown eyes.

But all she could do was turn to look over his shoulder at at the dessert fridge and ask, " This place serves chocolate cake, right?"


----------

